# Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?



## fischerportal (2. Dezember 2004)

liebe angelerfreunde,

wollt mal nachfragen wo ihr so eure ruten in österreich auslegt ?

mein hausgewääser ist der breitenleerteich in wien 22 (11,5 ha - karpfen, hecht, wels, zander, graser, forellen, und div weissfische)


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

servas johann#h ! ich befische die donau bei greifenstein am DOKW, staubereich und abflussbereich.... mfg.


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hallo fischerportal !
ich fisch die generallizenz vom spofi.at und donau altenwörth.
beim spofi haben wir einen teich in raasdorf mit super karpfenbestand.
da fahr ich immer an deinem teich vorbei.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hi fischerportal,

dieses jahr das Grossrevier Spillern mit 3 Teichen und Donau Greifenstein (wie Gregor). Nächstes Jahr werde ich mein Zelt in Altenwörth aufschlagen .

lg
Pogu


----------



## kanne (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hallo alle,
hab leider kein optimales sogenanntes hausgewässer in meiner nähe, einzig ein schotterteich, 70ha (schon eher see) nur ist dort im sommer essig wegen der badegäste bis spät am abend! saison beginnt dort im juni und endet mit 31. oktober also nicht unbedingt top. falls die frage nur auf "hausgewässer abzielt was das, sonst habe ich heuer ausgelegt, im august im kamptal (dobrastausee-oder wars der ottensteiner?), war echt lässig ausser das wir nichts gefangen haben, werden aber nächstes jahr wieder hinfahren, dann am völkermarkter stausee 3x schneider hat aber auch spaß gemacht. am millstättersee - auch nichts gefangen, aber auch super gewässer zum anschauen (jetzt wirds schon langsam peinlich)#q  in der nähe von hartberg gibts nen tollen naturteich, in großhart dort hatten wir wenigstens karpfen dran, den besten fangerfolg hatten wir heuer in ungarn in tiszafüred. dort haben wir zu viert ca 17 hechte dran in drei tagen. von klein bis massig und ein wenig drüber- aber eben nicht in österreich.

trotz der ungünstigen zeiten werde ich mir im nächsten jahr nen block für diese schottergrube in der nähe von graz besorgen. da nicht unbedingt viele dort wegen der angesprochenen badegäste fischen muss ja ordentlich was drin sein!  #v 

biss dann
kanne


----------



## zanderheli (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hallo!
ich fische in der donau bei melk.

tschüssi


----------



## fischerportal (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

als ehem. stockerauer habt ich vor vielen jahren den aignerteich (unterzögerdorf/ hausleiten) befischt! soll ja jetzt ein super karpfengewässer sein !
zu greifenstein - da wollt ich mal das revier alte donau (muckendorf) mir mal genauer ansehen - ist aber schwer dort ne lizenz zu bekommen


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

zu revier muckendorf kann ich dir sagen das du 5 jahre wartezeit hast:c , natürlich werden auch karten zurück gegeben mit der zeit, auf diese warten aber schon ganz gierig, besessen, 500 andere vor dir.....#t  ich habs mittlerweile aufgegeben dort ne karte zu ergattern|uhoh: ! der nachteil ist auch kein (nachtfischen) also wie soll ich dort auf waller ansitzen|supergri |kopfkrat .... mfg.#h


----------



## fischerportal (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

ja das stimmt ! ohne beziehungen geht dar gar nichts ! kein nachtfischen - wusste ich gar nicht - na dann ist es nur mehr zu 50% interessant ! - danke für die info


----------



## forellenfischer (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hallo leute
bin wohl der einzige tiroler hier
fische am walchsee auf hechte und renken
am pillersee auf forellen habe keine jahreskarte 
und bin deshalb sehr flexibel was mein gewässer betrifft
so fische ich auch in vorarlberg mit meinen bruder
auf forellen angle auch am reitersee in alpachtal
im urlaub gehts 10 tage nach bornholm lachs und meerforelle
es muss nicht immer jahreskarte sein
da die in tirol sowiso zu teuer sind
zum beispiel im inn kosten die bis zu 2000 euro
 etwas für ganz reiche oder verrückte
fischen soll meiner meinung vergnügen bereiten 

gerhard


----------



## klammerfranz (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

ich hab heuer in floridsdorf und altenwörth gefischt. berufsbedingt leider wesentlich seltener als ich mir vorgenommen habe, what shells - selbst schuld |kopfkrat 

naja aber die paar mal, die ich war, war ich in sehr guter gesellschaft von rob, fischwahn, maki und oper8or  :m  einiges dazugelernt und sehr viel spaß gehabt - danke jungs BTW

grieskoch
klammerfranze


----------



## Siluris (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hai Kollegen
Ich befische vorrangig Fließgewässer in der STMK, Sulm, Lassnitz, Mur...; aber auch Gewässer in Kärnten und Tirol, Drau, Inn... Stehende Wässer sind nur in Ausnahmefällen etwas für mich.

*Für Forellenfischer:*_ es muss nicht immer jahreskarte sein_
_da die in tirol sowiso zu teuer sind_
_zum beispiel im inn kosten die bis zu 2000 euro_
_etwas für ganz reiche oder verrückte_
_fischen soll meiner meinung vergnügen bereiten._

Du hast sicherlich Recht. Ich muss Dir jedoch sagen, das es vor allem in Tirol, Spitzenangebote zB. Inn gibt, von denen wir in der Steiermark nur träumen dürfen.
Zum Pillersee: Wir werden uns dieses Gewässer so etwa Mitte Mai genauer betrachten. Danke für Deinen Tipp.
Wäre schön, wenn Du mir Infos bez. fängiger Fliegen geben könntest.

Petri Euch allen

Bernd


----------



## forellenfischer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hallo siluris

zum pillersee er ist ein reines forellengewässer
 mit eigener fliegenstrecke im see
der halbe see kann mit kunstköder beangelt werden es gibt auch pfrillen am see zu kaufen  fische sind bachforellen regenbogen und seiblinge
die angelkarte kostet 22 euro für die kunstköderstrecke und den auslauf
im auslauf nur fliegenrute
für 30 euro kann die zweite seehälfte auch noch beangelt werden
die angelzeit von 7 uhr bis 19uhr vom ufer oder boot aus 
man  kann ein eigenes boot mitbringen oder eins mieten
preis ca 20 euro 
nochwas die karten müssen vorbestelt werden
kann euch helfen müsst euch nur ein bis zwei wochen zuvor melden gebe euch 
tele. nummer oder wir treffen uns
zu den fliegen melde ich mich später

gerhard|wavey:


----------



## luigi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

noch ein tiroler hier!
ich fische allerdings meist außerhalb meines bundeslandes, abgesehen von osttirol. hauptsächlich öfg-reviere in oö, stmk, nö. auf äschen und forellen mit fliege, auf huchen mit fliegen- oder spinnrute.
luigi


----------



## äschen-pepi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

servus aus wien! befische ebenfalls hauptsächlich die gewässer der öfg. kl.erlauf, gr.erlauf, pielach , ybbs etc. auf die mur habe ich es heuer noch nicht geschafft. wird vielleicht nächstes jahr noch was werden. mfg. josef


----------



## rob (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hallo josef!
ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard.ich hoff du wirst noch viele schöne stunden mit uns erleben.
bin auch schon sehr am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal 06 die genarale mit pilach und mur für den winter leisten werde.die haben einfach traum reviere.nur bin ich ja hauptsächlich an der donau altenwörth.da will ich auch bleiben.schade das man das gar nicht wirklich nutzen kann.möchte nächstes jahr mal mit tageskarte die öfg wasserln versuchen.schau mer mal.
lg rob


----------



## forellenfischer (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hey luigi
willkommen an board

gerhard


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

So,jetzt ist auch fixiert,wo ich im 2005 fischen werde:
Haupthausgewässer wird wie schon seit dem Kraftwerkabau in der Traun die Ager bei Lambach sein.Dazu als Ausweichgewässer,wenn einmal zu viele Leute(mehr als 4-5)am Wasser sind,die Traun diesmal unterhalb des KW,weil im naturbelassenen obersten Revier die Unsitte von Tauchwanderungen und Raftingbooten extrem starke(für mich einfach zuviel!!)Auswüchse angenommen hat!Diese beiden Gewässer vom 01.05. bis 31.10.05.Weiters ein Revier der Traun im Bereich zwischen Wels und  Marchtrenk vom
01.04. bis 31.11.05,dort wo es extrem viele Krebse gibt,um diese etwas zu reduzieren!
Und als Ganzjahresgewässer die naturbelassene Antiesen mit ihren wunderschönen Mäandern(=eine Biegung nach der anderen und das 3,5 km lang)!Und im Juni geht`s zwischendurch nach Norwegen.


----------



## Angler2004 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hi,
ich fahr immer nach tirol in urlaub und befische dann ne woche lang den achensee.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus. Ich werd mir wider das Mitterwasser und vieleicht noch Abwinden kaufen. Da darf man fast alles und es ist relativ ruhig dort. Wichtig ist für mich das nicht weit zu fahren ist. Sind Donauteilstücke bei Linz und ein haufen Seitenarme wo man eigenlich von der Forelle bis zum Waller alles fangen kann.


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

pfaa ich bin noch am hadern.
was ich brauch : donau altenwörth,einen teich in der nähe wiens und ein fliegenwasserl.
so jetzt kauf ich die altenwörther karte um 450.
wenn ich jetzt einen teich vom spofi nehm und ein fliegenwssserl komm ich auf zusätzlich 600 €
da kann ich gleich die generale um 800 wieder nehmen.
was ärgert das ich eigentlich die generale überhaupt nicht nutzen kann.
realistisch gehen sich am teich 3-4 wochenenden aus.den rest sitz ich in aw bzw bin unterwegs. ca 30 tage geh ich mit der fliegenrute.
unter normalen umständen hätt ich mir jetzt aw und ein fliegenwasserl genommen.jetzt haben sie aber in einem der spofiteiche einen 28 kilo karpfen gefangen.den will ich auch fangen...ganz klar.wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben als wieder alles voll zu zahlen.....
schau mer mal.in 2 jahren nehm ich mir dann die generale von der ofg nur für den winter zum huchenfischen dazu..das wären dann 800 generale spofi,2000 generale ofg und 450 altenwörth:m:q 
lg rob


----------



## Ratte_01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo zusammen...

Naja.....da bin ich wohl der erste seit langem der hier was reinschreibt...

Ich komme as VLBG und befische derzeit eigentlich nur Seen (z.B. Spullersee, Lünersee, Roter Stein...).

Ich würde mich auch noch für das angeln an Gebirgsbächen / Flüssen interessieren... also falls jemand Tipps für mich hat währe ich sehr dankbar.

PS: ich fische erst seit 1 Jahr deshalb bin ich noch nicht soooooo  erfahren.


----------



## swisstrolling (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

servus zusammen,
ich als ausland österreicher befische wen ich zuhause bin den faakersee und zu fuss 5minuten den aichwalsee in kärnten. lebe in der schweiz dort trolle ich auf seeforellen saiblinge am neuenburgersee,aber auch auf rügen auf lachse
grüss euch


----------



## hechtschaedl (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

fischt keiner am ossiachersee?


----------



## Boendall (1. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*



kanne schrieb:


> hallo alle,
> hab leider kein optimales sogenanntes hausgewässer in meiner nähe, einzig ein schotterteich, 70ha (schon eher see) nur ist dort im sommer essig wegen der badegäste bis spät am abend! saison beginnt dort im juni und endet mit 31. oktober also nicht unbedingt top. falls die frage nur auf "hausgewässer abzielt was das, sonst habe ich heuer ausgelegt, im august im kamptal (dobrastausee-oder wars der ottensteiner?), war echt lässig ausser das wir nichts gefangen haben, werden aber nächstes jahr wieder hinfahren, dann am völkermarkter stausee 3x schneider hat aber auch spaß gemacht. am millstättersee - auch nichts gefangen, aber auch super gewässer zum anschauen (jetzt wirds schon langsam peinlich)#q in der nähe von hartberg gibts nen tollen naturteich, in großhart dort hatten wir wenigstens karpfen dran, den besten fangerfolg hatten wir heuer in ungarn in tiszafüred. dort haben wir zu viert ca 17 hechte dran in drei tagen. von klein bis massig und ein wenig drüber- aber eben nicht in österreich.
> 
> trotz der ungünstigen zeiten werde ich mir im nächsten jahr nen block für diese schottergrube in der nähe von graz besorgen. da nicht unbedingt viele dort wegen der angesprochenen badegäste fischen muss ja ordentlich was drin sein! #v
> ...


 
Hi Kanne,
schätze mal meinst das Schwarzl Zentrum.
War zwar noch nie dort (ausser baden), aber gibt im Großraum Graz einige nette Teiche (Godetz, SChloßteich bei Plankenwart, Reiner Teiche fallen mir ad hoc ein) einfach mal unter http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...Graz_Umgebun/G_GU_Gewasser/g_gu_gewasser.html
gucken


Ich hol mir heuer wieder die Murkarte beim Leibnitzer Fischerverein (Mur I) nachdem ich letztes Jahr wegen Studium und Job kaum zum Fischen gekommen bin, bin ich heuer schon richtig wurlad.

EDIT: ARGH obs nach 6 Jahren noch eine Antwort von Kanne gibt #q#q#q


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus. Werde ma heuer wieder Steiningerrecht dann noch die Krems bei Ansfelden zum Fliegenfischen und einen See zum Karpfenangeln nehmen.
Will net immer so weit Fahren zum Angeln.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## flati (1. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

@Lenzibald:

die Krems in Ansfelden ist aber kein reines Fliegenfischergewässer oder? wie schauts dort eigentlich mit der Spinnfischerei aus. Bin gestern zufällig vorbeigelaufen (am Damm von Haid kommend nach Ebelsberg) und das Gewässer schaut ja recht idylisch aus. Sind da auch Forellen drinnen, oder eher Aiteln usw. Was kostet die Karte und wo sind denn die Grenzen?


Danke Dir im voraus für die Info!

LG


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus. Von der Alten Traunbrücke beim Hornbach das ist eine reine Fliegenstrecke so ca 600-800m dann kommt die Allgemeinstrecke Kostet jeweils 100.- wennst Fliegen und Allgemein zusammen kaufst kostet 160.- im  Jahr. Zusammen sinds ca 1,4km.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Boendall (1. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*



swisstrolling schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> ich als ausland österreicher befische wen ich zuhause bin den faakersee und zu fuss 5minuten den aichwalsee in kärnten. lebe in der schweiz dort trolle ich auf seeforellen saiblinge am neuenburgersee,aber auch auf rügen auf lachse
> grüss euch


MAAAAAAAHH
Faakersee ist soooo schön, leider bist halt als "Tourist" ohne Boot angesch*.

Gösselsdorfer See gefällt mir auch recht gut.
Kärnten ist einfach irrsinnig schön.


----------



## JerkerHH (1. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo Zusammen, 

1.) Weissensee in Kärnten 
2.) Ossiachersee in Kärnten 
3.) Die Drau in Kärnten 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## swisstrolling (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAHH
> Faakersee ist soooo schön, leider bist halt als "Tourist" ohne Boot angesch*.
> 
> Gösselsdorfer See gefällt mir auch recht gut.
> Kärnten ist einfach irrsinnig schön.


he ich bin dort kein tourist das ist meine heimat boote kann man mieten hi hi!!
ich bin in der schweiz ein tourist!!!


----------



## Boendall (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*



swisstrolling schrieb:


> he ich bin dort kein tourist das ist meine heimat boote kann man mieten hi hi!!
> ich bin in der schweiz ein tourist!!!


 
Aber ich bin dort Tourist, allerdings haben wir Boote gemietet.|supergri

Drau Abschnit bei St. Kanzian war auch eine schöne Woche:m


----------



## Griffin (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*



hechtschaedl schrieb:


> fischt keiner am ossiachersee?



Doch ich. Schleppfischen auf Waller und Zander. Bin jedes Jahr 2Mal dort. Aber überwiegend zum Fliegenfischen an der Gail, ab und zu auch mal bisserl in der Drau zugange im Stadtgebiet Villach.


----------



## Gottfried01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo Leute,

befische die Donau von Engelhartszell bis Aschach an der Donau! Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Gruß
Gottfried


----------



## richard (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo Gottfried!

Kannst Du uns Deinen Donauabschnitt etwas genauer vorstellen. Ich denke, hier stehen einem ca. 40km Donau zur Verfügung. Habe früher die Donau bei Eferding befischt. Tolles Wasser, aber die Schwarzmeergrundeln waren in diesem Bereich eine echte Plage. 

lg, Richard


----------



## flati (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo,

weis jemand wo es die Kombilizenz Steininger-, Abwindner-Langensteinerrecht zu kaufen gibt? Falls ja bitte auch was sie kostet.

Danke im voraus!

LG


----------



## richard (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus flati!

Ich habe diese Lizenz früher beim Landesfischereiverein OÖ um 91,00 Euro erstanden. Darin war aber nicht das Mitterwasser inkludiert! Habe gehört, dass es dieses Kombi danach nicht mehr gegeben haben soll. Auf der neuen HP des LFVOÖ wird Sie aber wieder angeboten. Am besten nimmst Du dort den Kontakt auf. 
*http://www.landesfischereiverein.at/*

Kräftiges Petri
Richard


----------



## flati (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

@Richard:

Danke für die Info, aber auf der HP (wenn ich deinem Link folge) finde ich keine Koppellizenz nur Steininger, Abwindner usw. getrennt.

LG


----------



## Lenzibald (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus. Die bekommst beim Weitgasser oder Landesfischereiverband kostet um die 90.- Ist auf der Hompage auch ersichtlich. Geh auf Steiningerrecht da steht das Koppelrecht auch mit dabei.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## flati (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Ahjo! Danke habe ich übersehen! Noch eine Frage: Wieso soll da das Mitterwasser nicht dabei sein - das ist doch ein Teil vom Steiningerrecht (Donau Steining - Mitterwasser)?

LG


----------



## richard (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Das Mitterwasser ist auch Teil des Abwindner- und Langensteiner Rechtes. Weiß nicht, ob diese Trennung auch jetzt noch so ist. Jedenfalls kannst Du Dir beim LFVOÖ auch eine Lizenz Mitterwasser um 30 Euro kaufen. 
Wie gesagt, weiß nicht, ob dieses Kombilizenz tatsächlich noch verkauft wird. War heute beim Weitgasser und habe gesehen, dass alleine das Langensteinerrecht um die 80 Euro kostet.
Schicke denen ein Email und gib uns doch im Forum Bescheid!

Petri
Richard


----------



## flati (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

hi,

ich war heute auch beim Weitgasser und habe wegen der Koppellizenz gefragt. Beim Weitgasser im Geschäft gibt es sie nicht. 
Der Junior Weitgasser hat dann aber irgendeinen Bekannten vom Verein angerufen und der sagte, dass es die Karte anscheinend im Gasthaus Lindbauer beim Stammtisch am Montag gibt, genaueres wußte der aber auch nicht (muss wohl ein streng geheimes Geheimnis sein|bigeyes).
Mehr konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen!

LG


----------



## flati (24. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus!

Hätte da noch eine Frage: 

In der Abwindner Lizenz steht unter Anderem incl. Harrerlacke. Ist die Harrerlacke der kleine See auf der rechten Seite ( ungefähr gegenüber den Klärbecken der Astner Kläranlage) noch bevor man über die Brücke (Kasse beim Aussee) fährt? Und wenn ja, was ist da drinnen bzw. wer fischt dort und fängt man in der Harrerlacke was?

Danke für Infos!

LG


----------



## flati (24. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Nachtrag:

Meine aber nicht den kleinen halb zugeschütteten See den man direkt von der Strasse aus sieht.


----------



## flati (28. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Keiner eine Ahnung bez. Harrerlacke?


----------



## flati (1. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo!

ich habe mir den Ausee jetzt mit Google Earth angesehen. Nochmal die Frage wegen der Harrerlacke. Ist die Harrerlacke der kleine See direkt rechts neben dem Ausee (oberhalb ist noch ein größerer See)? Ich kann leider kein Bild reinstellen. Fischt wer von euch dort?
Danke für Infos!

LG


----------



## Lenzibald (2. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Servus. Also ich habe voriges Jahr die Steininger und Abwindner Lizenz gehabt nur von einer Harrerlacke staht da nichts drinnen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Aschacher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hey!!
Also ich befische hauptsächlich die Donau in Aschach da ich nur 5min zu fuss brauche bis ich am wasser bin.


----------



## Hund (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hallo anglerfreunde

Ich befische den Weikerlsee in der Nähe von Linz leider meistens Schneider.
Und das Mitterwasser mit der Donau auch die meiste Zeit Schneider, aber 
man muß ja nicht immer was fangen!!!!


----------



## mmelch21 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Gösselsdorfer see.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (9. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewässer befischt Ihr eigentlich in Ö ?*

Hi Leute !!!!
Ich komme aus Österreich und meine Lieblingsgewässer sind:
*Die Schallerlteiche* ein supa gewässer es sind zwei kleiner Teiche mit suber bestand man fängt am tag 1 bis 4 Karpfen manchmal mehr die haben so zwischen 5 und 20kg und der wels bestand ist einfach supa fänge über 2m möglich .
*Winzendorfer Teiche* : Auch ein supa Gewässer mit großen Bestan an kapitalen Karpfen über 25 kg Welse mit bis zu 80 kg und störe über 40 kg auch viele große Hechte und Zander . Leider sind da  immer sehr viel Leute und um einen guten platz zu bekommen muss man fast vorbestelen Dienstag und Mittwoch ist Ruhetag.


----------

